# Toro Timemaster First Cut



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

First time using my Toro Timemaster. Cut way too low (1 3/4) and along with the damp grass, caused a lot of clumps. Decided to raise it up and mow a perpendicular cut over the original cut. Turned out nice, but took a while. I think setting at the right cut height in the future will certainly help. You live you learn...

(Yes, lots of weeds, just started a restoration effort on my new house, will be rectified)


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Can everyone else see the images? After updating chrome i still can only see the image-icon but the link even is dead.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

raymond said:


> Can everyone else see the images? After updating chrome i still can only see the image-icon but the link even is dead.


I can see the images fine


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ccanad said:


> First time using my Toro Timemaster. Cut way too low (1 3/4) and along with the damp grass, caused a lot of clumps. Decided to raise it up and mow a perpendicular cut over the original cut. Turned out nice, but took a while. I think setting at the right cut height in the future will certainly help. You live you learn...
> 
> (Yes, lots of weeds, just started a restoration effort on my new house, will be rectified)


Lots of potential there. Great looking spot. The HOC is probably fine, just the grass thickness is holding you back. Get your dirt right and get your grass right and then low-er-down


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Lots of potential there. Great looking spot. The HOC is probably fine, just the grass thickness is holding you back. Get your dirt right and get your grass right and then low-er-down


What I found was that when I got to large spans of thick weeds (like crabgrass, etc..), it would completely putter out. I'd have to go super slow. Hence, another reason why I want to get rid of the weeds.

During the second pass, I raised the deck up two notches, and just made a pass to spread out the clumped dirt. I was very happy with the time saved to cut the whole front yard. I'm knocking out the back today


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ccanad said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of potential there. Great looking spot. The HOC is probably fine, just the grass thickness is holding you back. Get your dirt right and get your grass right and then low-er-down
> ...


How high was your grass before you cut? If you're cutting off enough to bog down the motor, you should probably do it in phases (even more so than you did on this first cut) so that you get a clean cut.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> How high was your grass before you cut? If you're cutting off enough to bog down the motor, you should probably do it in phases (even more so than you did on this first cut) so that you get a clean cut.


I went out and measured several spots and it was roughly 3 inches, maybe a little shorter.

But I definitely didn't get a good representative sample of the yard. I believe that there are some unlevel spots that were much deeper, and well as large patches of incredibly dense weeds, which amplify the issue.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ccanad said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > How high was your grass before you cut? If you're cutting off enough to bog down the motor, you should probably do it in phases (even more so than you did on this first cut) so that you get a clean cut.
> ...


Yeah, that's all it was, you were cutting over 1/2 of your grass height. The mower is likely to bog down doing that. Your grass is also likely to yellow up a little when its height is changed that drastically. On the back yard, cut it at 2.25 first and then lower again if you prefer. If you really want to baby it, cut it at 2.25 this week and then lower again over the weekend.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Yeah, that's all it was, you were cutting over 1/2 of your grass height. The mower is likely to bog down doing that. Your grass is also likely to yellow up a little when its height is changed that drastically. On the back yard, cut it at 2.25 first and then lower again if you prefer. If you really want to baby it, cut it at 2.25 this week and then lower again over the weekend.


Yeah, I'm raising it for the backyard. Hoping that it doesn't rain between now and then, but it's Florida, so who knows...

Also, forgot to mention, I actually started yesterday using the mulch setting, but that was really sputtering at that height. Had to switch to side discharge just to expel the contents, which was still a problem. I'm hoping to mulch at the higher setting this afternoon and want to see the results.

Lastly, I had to refill the gas twice. I mean, yeah I have a big yard, but that was surprising.


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

Cut at 2.25 tonight on mulch. Handled it perfectly fine. The backyard is definitely less dense than the front, so I'll be eager to see how these settings work next time I do the front.


----------

